# Kids born with malformed jaw?



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I had a nuboer have twins yesterday with almost no lower jaw. They were perfectly healthy and well formed otherwise and this is this does 4th year kidding no problems before now. The other does in the same pasture are kidding now same buck, feed, and water source so far there are 8 healthy and thriving kids on the ground.. I have been raising goats going on 10yrs and this is a first. Anyone else have any experience with this? It was a very cruel deformity as they were up trying to nurse and couldn't very sad.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Parrot mouth. Put them down. SORRY!!!!

Huggs,
Alice


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Could be a number of things.

Genetic x between the 2 animals who both have recessive jaw faults, freak underdevelopment (x2 is weird though), malnourishment.

My other thought is check her records for application of LA200 or other drug during pregnancy, was she treated for anything while pregnant?

HF


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry they wont survive as they wont be able to eat properly and will have lots of problems along the way. I personally (with a heavy heart) would put them down. Its genetic or from medication that causes this.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Parrot mouth and "no lower jaw" seem to be two different things. I have a girl right now who had a whale of a parrot mouth at birth but within a couple of days the jaw came forward much closer. She nursed just fine and is now 6 mos old and thriving. But she will be used for meat as I can see her having a serious problem with uneven teeth wear as she gets older.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

OP said "almost" no lower jaw. I did a google search for images. The amount of lower jaw with this condition is variable.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah- I doubt that such a severe problem will resolve itself. I was pretty horrified at this girl at birth- her jaw was about half way back from her upper. I even called the vet to ask about putting her down asap. 
But in the meantime, I was too tired to wait around or struggle with the helping each one to nurse with their first time mom, so I milked out some colostum and gave it to each. 
But the end of the second day her jaw had come forward a bit- same each day following til it was only a little off. So she did not get put down. She is stout and growing faster than her sisters.
I do wonder if some parrot mouths are congenital rather than genetic. Sort of like folded legs that won't straighten out for awhile.


----------



## SpiderLegs (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm with Alice.... all livestock is prone to have parrot mouth, but Nubians especially. Just do a search on the Damascus goat, you'll see where the breed got its ears and roman nose.

Its a genetic fault, one that is carried by the sire and the dam, so yes even using the same buck on all your other does, you might not see it again. Even breeding them together you might not see another...this bad. Watch for mouth faults like an eagle though, now that you know its genetically in the herd, I bet you will see little bits of undeveloped jaws and teeth that don't line up right, wear down uneven and cause trouble as the does age.

It sounds cruel, but we would have put it down before it took a breath. She carries the genetic fault, so each of her kids will also to some degree.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Pictures would be nice. Then we could have a better idea what your dealing with.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

we put them both down as soon as we saw they couldnt eat. We have never had any other jaw malformations in the herd. I got a good look after we put them down and I believe it was cleft pallet as there was an opening on the upper jaw up into the sinus.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow. That was real tough. I'm so sorry for what you had to go through. Hope it never happens again in your herd.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Good decision though tough, I know. My first kids born on my place were a set of twin does, the first of whom was SEVERELY deformed. Horrendous and very pitiful. Sorry you had to go through that. Probably just a fluke, I would not loose sleep over worrying about it happening again.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

You have my sympathies too. That is a horrible end to such a time of expectations.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks all. I really hate having to put kids down. It is very sad!! From what I have read on cleft pallet it was something that happened during her pregnancy . Not the first we have had to put down and probably not the last but probably the saddest so far because they were otherwise healthy kids they weighed 8 and 10lbs.


----------



## Geostorm (Jan 20, 2019)

chris30523 said:


> I had a nuboer have twins yesterday with almost no lower jaw. They were perfectly healthy and well formed otherwise and this is this does 4th year kidding no problems before now. The other does in the same pasture are kidding now same buck, feed, and water source so far there are 8 healthy and thriving kids on the ground.. I have been raising goats going on 10yrs and this is a first. Anyone else have any experience with this? It was a very cruel deformity as they were up trying to nurse and couldn't very sad.





where I want to said:


> You have my sympathies too. That is a horrible end to such a time of expectations.


I’m experiencing this now
For kidding and the first kid doesn’t have a lower jaw. Still birth


----------



## Geostorm (Jan 20, 2019)

No lower jaw on a stillborn kid


----------



## Geostorm (Jan 20, 2019)

First born without a lower jaw


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. What a heartbreak for you.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. Praying that everyone else is born okay.


----------

